# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  The Credits!

## Chris_2k11

These credits are in desperate need of getting changed!   :EEK!:  I've heard they're to be changed later this year and it's about time too! lol!  :Big Grin:  I mean, there's people on there like Toby! And he left in 2003! And there's also Chloe, Ellie, Kristian, Debbie, Nick, Izzy, Robbie, Natalie, Abby, Dan, on there! They've all left too!   :EEK!:  We need the new characters adding on, i.e. Jez, Louise, Stacey, Darlene, Ali, etc. I think the credits need a whole new style too, I think the way the clips scroll up across the screen is a bit out-dated if you ask me   :Searchme:

----------


## Treacle

They defo need to get some more current characters up there.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oops, ive just realised ive posted this in the wrong section, Sorry   :Embarrassment:  Can one of the mods move it please?   :Embarrassment:   :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

sorted

----------


## Chris_2k11

Thanx Rach!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bad Wolf

not a problem, do you know if they are getting new credits?

----------


## Bryan

i doubt they should change the style...usually soaps stick to same format for credits

----------


## di marco

i heard they were going to change the credits in the autumn for the 10th anniversary, they def need to put new characters on there

----------


## Debs

holloaks always take ages to change their credits but i think we have had these ones the longest

----------


## true.moon

agreed
they defo need some new credits these ones are very old and the charscters there some of them arent even there now!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah I think the credits do need to up-dated like Birks_2k4 said there are people like Toby, Chloe, Ellie, Kristian, Debbie, Nick, Izzy, Robbie, Natalie, Abby, Dan, on there! 

There also Scott.  Stuart

I donât think they will change the credits as Hollyoaks is not a soap that everyone is talking about, like most people talk about Eastender, coronation Street, Emmerdale, 

Sometimes neighbour, Family affairs and home and away...

And I think most people talk about them as they have catcher theme tunes and they have storylines which are kind of better than hollyoaksâ¦ also the rest of the soaps such as Eastender, coronation Street, Emmerdale are on when the family is around and for familyâs

Family affairs and home and away- are kind of for families (around the table) and it is repeated the next day...

Neighbour is on twice- for people who work late and have a lunch break and kind of like for the family when they are having their tea

Doctor has a cathead tune but you can only watched it if you have a lunch break

So coming to the end holly oaks is for teenagers, is has not got a cathed tune. It doesnât update things...


A question I wanted to ask was what was Jamies flat mate called? I think she lived with kristian? They are on the black bed at the front? Was her name Jodie?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah Jodie Nash.

----------


## di marco

> Yeah Jodie Nash.


werent jamie and jodie brother and sister?

----------


## di marco

> Yeah I think the credits do need to up-dated like Birks_2k4 said there are people like Toby, Chloe, Ellie, Kristian, Debbie, Nick, Izzy, Robbie, Natalie, Abby, Dan, on there! 
> 
> There also Scott.  Stuart
> 
> I donât think they will change the credits as Hollyoaks is not a soap that everyone is talking about, like most people talk about Eastender, coronation Street, Emmerdale, 
> 
> Sometimes neighbour, Family affairs and home and away...
> 
> And I think most people talk about them as they have catcher theme tunes and they have storylines which are kind of better than hollyoaksâ¦ also the rest of the soaps such as Eastender, coronation Street, Emmerdale are on when the family is around and for familyâs
> ...


in some ways i agree with you, yes ee, corrie and emmerdale are the main soaps so more people talk about them. but i wouldnt class family affairs as being something lots of people talk about, isnt it being axed? also i dont know how family affairs can be for families around the table when its on at exactly the same time as hollyoaks and you said that wasnt at a family time. also, imo, the hollyoaks tune is catchier than some of the others, like emmerdales tune is so dull!

----------


## Angeltigger

Hollyoaks does not really have a tune.. Well not most people talk about Family affier

----------


## Angeltigger

jamie and jodie were brother and sister.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah they really do have change them some cast members have left. the new cast members aren't even in the credits.

Hollyoaks i think you really need to think about changing them.

Neighbours changes theirs everytime there is a new member.

----------


## di marco

> Neighbours changes theirs everytime there is a new member.


not everytime lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> Hollyoaks does not really have a tune.. Well not most people talk about Family affier


corse it does! every tv theme has a tune!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I love Hollyoaks' theme tune, I think it's really catchy lol

----------


## di marco

> I love Hollyoaks' theme tune, I think it's really catchy lol


i agree chris!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

> in some ways i agree with you, yes ee, corrie and emmerdale are the main soaps so more people talk about them. but i wouldnt class family affairs as being something lots of people talk about, isnt it being axed? also i dont know how family affairs can be for families around the table when its on at exactly the same time as hollyoaks and you said that wasnt at a family time. also, imo, the hollyoaks tune is catchier than some of the others, like emmerdales tune is so dull!



_like i said hollyoaks has mostly Teenages in it, and well family affier has mostly have older people in it.. also i think that hollyoaks do not have a catchy theme tune.. if someone asked you to sing it than could you_..

----------


## di marco

> _like i said hollyoaks has mostly Teenages in it, and well family affier has mostly have older people in it.. also i think that hollyoaks do not have a catchy theme tune.. if someone asked you to sing it than could you_..


yep i could, i think its quite catchy, and like a said, i have no idea what the theme tune to home and away and family affairs are!

----------


## Chris_2k11

din din din didididinnn dununununu doonoonnooonono din din din din... *an embarassing attempt at the hollyoaks theme tune*   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> din din din didididinnn dununununu doonoonnooonono din din din din... *an embarassing attempt at the hollyoaks theme tune*


good attempt lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> good attempt lol!


Your turn di marco!   :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

Home and away theme tune
You know we belong together
You I for ever and ever
No matter where you are
Youâre my guiding star  
And from the very first moment
I saw you
Iâve never felt such emotion
Iâm walking on air
Just to know
You are there
Hold me in your arms 
Donât let me go 
I want to stay forever
Home and away
With you each day
That you turn to 
Someone you can rely on
Closer each day
Home and away 

i might have maked it longer



And I donât know what family Affair is  as i don't want it..

----------


## sarahwelford

they still have izzy and dan and debbie on them they need some funkier credits

----------


## Chris_2k11

Finally changed!   :Cheer:

----------


## diamond1

I must of missed something on these new credits,all the cast seem to be in body boost by the swimming pool,was that actually an episode because I never saw it,like mel and sophie are sort of talking and grinning at one stage and one of ob turning his head and becca and jake kissing.etc can anyone expain this..Im assuming they where there for a pool party or to see sarah swim?

----------


## di marco

my sis says theyre going to change the credits again




> I must of missed something on these new credits,all the cast seem to be in body boost by the swimming pool,was that actually an episode because I never saw it,like mel and sophie are sort of talking and grinning at one stage and one of ob turning his head and becca and jake kissing.etc can anyone expain this..Im assuming they where there for a pool party or to see sarah swim?


not that i remember, i think they must have just been there at different times

----------


## Katy

They do need changing again, mind you it was ages before they changed it ot these ones so it will probably a while yet. 

Its full of Andy, Sam, Mel Sophie and Mandy plus others who have left.

----------


## diamond1

I think the credits are ok  andy,danni and mandy have only gone this year (seems ages ago since andy) so its not that bad the old credits had Toby mills in..wouldnt be that bad but that was in the year 2005 nearly two years since he died :EEK!: 


I like the credits and they are updated a little if you look you can see mercedez cleaning a car although the could put the dog going up as that was just good

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the hollyoaks credits seriously need an update since most of the cast on the recent credits have either died or left i.e mel and sophie, andy, sam and nicole, mandy.

we need new ones with the valentines, the mcqueens jessica, zoe, will, chris, zac etc

----------


## Florijo

I think HO should stop doing credits with characters and do them with scenery and locations instead. Then they wouldn't look so outdated all the time.

----------


## Katy

or they could do them like Home and Away and just have the characters as that way it is a lot easier to change. When a character leaves just remove them.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think HO should stop doing credits with characters and do them with scenery and locations instead. Then they wouldn't look so outdated all the time.


Good thinking Jo. I think that would be the best way of doing it as they no sooner get changed then have to be redone again.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah i like the idea of the credits just being scenery instead of characters being shown. This way, the credits wouldn't need to be updated every so often. The credits are so outdated at the moment, they do really need to be changed.

----------


## Abbie

> I think HO should stop doing credits with characters and do them with scenery and locations instead. Then they wouldn't look so outdated all the time.


Thats a good idea, I mean just after they did the revamp one of the characters cant remember who , but left, I just thought what was the point!

----------

